# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Sydney

## Petri

Anyone with more in depth knowledge of Sydney here?

We are thinking about renting a place for ~3 months around Oct-Jan somewhere in the city and while having been there, I don't really know what neighbourhood would be the best choices.  No need to be on the beach, access to cafes and restaurants and places to hang around are more important, parks a plus, too.

----------


## KevinS

Sydney?  She's a beautiful, vivacious women who I met in St Barth earlier this month, along with her husband Eric.  Based on photographic evidence, she rocks a red dress.  But I don't think that's the Sydney that you're asking about...

----------


## JEK

Spent a few days there around NYE last year. Look at Rose Bay, seemed like a great neighborhood. Very walkable and near the Sydney center city.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rose_Bay,_New_South_Wales

----------


## JEK

The seaplane leaves from there -- not to be missed!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mac_man...7632388134969/

----------


## Petri

Slowly in a jet lag figuring out life in Australia..

IMAG0461.jpg

Going to check out some addresses around Potts Point tomorrow.  Sydney is huge in area so we think more about nice neighbourhood with good access & some waterfronts, not exactly living e.g. by the Manly beach.

As far as Sydney is concerned, airbnb doesn't seem to work for longer rentals -- many rent their own home for short periods or the pricing is just way too high.

----------


## JEK

Look at Rose Bay. Nice little village within the city.

----------


## Petri

Wow, after all the efforts finally signed a lease today and paid the deposit.  I thought the real estate market back at home was screwed :)   Ridiculous prices for all kinds of junk, half a dozen properties disappeared the moment I asked about them, real estate agents don't answer calls or e-mails, and don't expect the apartment to be available even if it's listed, or be delisted if it's gone..


Anyway, we managed to inspect an apartment this morning and took it immediately, by far the best so far although it won't be available until beginning of December.  Just 2km walk to the Opera House through the Botanical Gardens.  We'll just escape to Fiji or something meanwhile..

The best part is the big balcony to the CBD, Sydney Harbour Bridge and Opera House.  Should make a perfect spot for the NYE celebrations!  The plane doing the sky drawing was a nice coincidence :)

sydney-view.jpg

<3 Kylie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5E6G65MrdM

----------


## JEK

Excellent!  Book dinner at the Park Hyatt for this view!

JK8_5630.jpg

----------


## Petri

9Y7A9731.jpg

Just flew back to Sydney after a quick Gold Coast - Brisbane - Fiji - Auckland - Brisbane detour and picked up the keys.  
Now enjoying the view from our very own balcony -- and need to visit the bottle shop downstairs :)

----------


## amyb

Looks to me like you have picked a very nice spot in which to settle for a while.

----------


## Petri

Yes, I think we'll enjoy here a few months.  There is a great fish restaurant just around the block, superb coffee behind another corner, and everything else in between.  I think we can spend a week just exploring the block.   New year, chinese new year (the second biggest here after China), Sydney festival and Australia Day -- all happening over the next months.

The view from the apartment covers all of Sydney central business district skyline (left from the photo) so it looks pretty good day and night.  Imagine looking at the New York skyline with the statue of liberty.  This is the Sydney equivalent.

They may not have the best internet here but they do have access to great food and wines, and the australians are so informally friendly and chatty.  I think even JEK said so after their trip to down under.

----------


## Petri

That's United 747 in the photo.  One day I'll catch Qantas A380 with the same view :)

----------


## Petri

This is a bit like St Barth, watching the cruise ships go by..

1454657_10151895709614713_1700872026_n.jpg

----------


## Petri

It's silly season here in Australia and the local salsa school is finishing the season with a bbq.

1517535_10151919139734713_1202577320_n.jpg

----------


## Petri

Had the camera shooting on the balcony for a day.  Sydney CBD, Harbour Bridge and Opera House in 1 minute.  There's also cruise ship for the cruise ship fans, and a full moon for the night owls.

https://vimeo.com/82279606

----------


## JEK

> Had to the camera shooting on the balcony for a day.  Sydney CBD, Harbour Bridge and Opera House in 1 minute.  There's also cruise ship for the cruise ship fans, and a full moon for the night owls.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/82279606



Excellent. I just received an email that my year-old bungy vid was about to expire. Time to return.

----------

